# best way from NYC to Morgantown?



## tkc (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello - Can anyone tell me the best way to get from Manhattan to Morgantown W.V. on a sunday or saturday night? I couldn't find an amtrak station in morgantown.

Thank you kindly!


----------



## librarian (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, no Amtrak service directly into Morgantown, WV. The closest Amtrak stop would be Connellsville, PA on the Capitol Limited. You would have to take the train from New York City to Washington, D.C to pick up the Capitol Ltd.

Connellsville, PA has no station, just a small structure in which to wait for the train. It is about 40 miles to Morgantown.

The Pittsburgh Amtrak Station would be about 65 miles from Morgantown, but unfortunately, Greyhound has dropped service to Morgantown, but I don't know if another bus line has picked it up.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Mar 25, 2010)

Mountain Line Transit Authority runs daily bus service between Morgantown and Pittsburgh (downtown & airport). Click here or call 304-296-3869. Unlike most Amtrak trains, the bus offers free wi-fi.


----------



## dyan (Apr 29, 2012)

Best way, either take train from New York Penn Station...but I believe it is a morning train...and get off at Greensburg PA or Pittsburgh PA. Crazy that nothing goes into Morgantown WV as it is now becoming a big Hospital Health Center, and big University town.

I visit relatives all the time there, and it is not an easy trip from nyc.

I have them pick me up in Greensburg or Pittsburgh for a trip to Morgantown (about an hour drive).

Someone here mentioned a bus service from Pittsburgh...have not tried that, but I figure it may be on a limited schedule.

You could fly into Pittsburgh, and then there is a small airline that goes direct to Morgantown.

Good luck...


----------



## afigg (Apr 29, 2012)

Jersey Jeff said:


> Mountain Line Transit Authority runs daily bus service between Morgantown and Pittsburgh (downtown & airport). Click here or call 304-296-3869. Unlike most Amtrak trains, the bus offers free wi-fi.


I see that Megabus offers twice daily service from Pittsburgh to Morgantown. Unfortunately it would not be same day service from NYC to Pittsburgh on Amtrak then on Megabus. Megabus also offers twice daily service from Washington DC to Morgantown, but that is a long bus ride. Megabus, Greyhound, Boltbus in DC now operate out of the DC Union Station parking garage so transfers between the bus services and Amtrak in DC are easy. I'll leave it to the OP to check Greyhound or Trailways options as well as air travel. Morgantown WV is an example of a city that has limited transit travel options.

As for WiFi, between the east and west coast corridor trains, a majority of the Amtrak trains now offer free WiFi.


----------



## Ziv (Apr 30, 2012)

I see Amtrak is up to 18 trains with at least some wi-fi service.


Acela Express
Adirondack*
Amtrak Cascades
Capitol Corridor
Carolinian
Coast Starlight - available for Sleeping Car passengers in the Pacific Parlour Car only
Downeaster
Empire Service
Ethan Allen Express
Keystone
Maple Leaf*
New Haven - Springfield Shuttle
Northeast Regional
Pacific Surfliner
Palmetto*
Pennsylvanian*
San Joaquin
Vermonter
None on the Empire Builder or the Sunset Limited, which would be the two I would most like to see it on... Those are some LONG trips.


----------

